# My DIY



## Dietz (1/1/17)

Happy New Year Everyone!!!


Gave my first DIY a go and am very happy with the results so far. I Only made a few small 10ml batches to experiment with on the 30th Dec and a few more bigger batches today.

Picked u a few things from mistakes and also had to mix two batches in two parts as I did not see the The recipe ml total was half of what I wanted, and I did this twice 
Then I also added a little bit of PG to my VG pouring bottle by accident, but it was not much though. Enjoyed the process and looking forward to do a few more.

Below are the ones done, Some of these are recipes found here or else were on the net that I have just changed to work with what I have available ad some are just what I thought would taste good:

@craigb , Thanks for helping out with the Nic, much appreciated! You wre right, 10 ml wasnt enough  there is only 2mls left!

*30.12.2016:*
Fireballz 20ml:
70/30 @ 0mg
- Cinnamon Red hot

Mustard Milk 20ml (Changed):
70/30 @ 0mg
- Sweet Strawberry
- Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

Ds Lemonade 20ml (from 'Real Lemonade' recipe, Altered):
70/30 @ 3mg
- Lemonade
- Kiwi
- Koolada
- Sweet Strawberry

Vanillaccino 20ml (changed):
70/30 @ 0mg
- Cappuccino
- Vannila Whipped cream

*01.01.2017:*
Ds Strawblemz 40ml (Inspired by the 'Real Lemonade' recipe) :
70/30 @ 2mg
- Lemonade
- Kiwi
- koolada
- Sweet Strawberry

Ds Berry Breeze (Inspired by a recipe from @Caveman ):
70/30 @ 1.8mg
- Cotton Candy
- Koolada
- Spearmint
- Cherry Berry

Litchi Menthol (Inspired by a recipe from @kyle_redbull ):
70/30 @ 2mg
- Sweet Strawb
- Litchee
- Koolada
- Honey

Ds Arctic Strawb:
70/30 @ 1.65mg
- Sweet Strwberry
- Spearmint
- Koolada

Ds Pinakoolada:
70/30 @ 0mg
- Pineapple
- Coconut Candy
- Koolada

Ds Chokkmint:
70/30 @ 0mg
- Double Chocolate
- Peppermint
- Bavarian Cream

Ds Chokk Donuts:
70/30 @ 0mg
- Chocolate Glazed Donuts
- Marshmellow
- Cotton Candy

***UPDATE*
*03.01.2017:*
DIY MangKiwi:
85/15 @ 0mg
- Mango
- Kiwi

DIY MangoChee:
85/15 @ 0mg
- Mango
- lychee
- kiwi

DIY VanillaCoco Cherry:
90/10 @ 0 mg
- Cherry blast
- Vanilla Whipped Cream
- Coconut Candy

DIY HazyCream
80/20 @ 0mg
- Hazelnut
- Milk
- Honey
-Bavarian Cream

Will update this a week from now after steeping or when new batches are added.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Well done @Dietz !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (2/1/17)

Nice one, @Dietz, what brand of flavourings are you using mainly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (2/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Nice one, @Dietz, what brand of flavorings are you using mainly?


Its quite fair mix of TFA, Flavorwest and Capella. id say in that order, Capella being the least of the three if I exclude VapoWave concentrates. I think there are two recipes using the VapoWave Concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (2/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Gave my first DIY a go and am very happy with the results so far. I Only made a few small 10ml batches to experiment with on the 30th Dec and a few more bigger batches today.
> ...


Great show @Dietz , don't be to worried about the odd mistake, they sometimes turn into ADV's!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (2/1/17)

nice man, wow you mixed plenty. I'm a bit lazy I just mix 1 X 100ml(of something I like, that I know works) and 2 X 30ml (the 30ml being my testers of random stuff). But today I'm going to do a 10ml roulette and see how that goes. Fun times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (2/1/17)

Hmmm, might have to swing past and help you test

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dietz (3/1/17)

And some more new creations I just finished.

*03.01.2017:*
DIY MangKiwi:
85/15 @ 0mg
- Mango
- Kiwi

DIY MangoChee:
85/15 @ 0mg
- Mango
- lychee
- kiwi

DIY VanillaCoco Cherry:
90/10 @ 0 mg
- Cherry blast
- Vanilla Whipped Cream
- Coconut Candy

DIY HazyCream
80/20 @ 0mg
- Hazelnut
- Milk
- Honey
-Bavarian Cream

Will update on the last batches tomorrow and the next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (4/1/17)

Update on some brews:

*30.12.2016:*
Fireballz:
- Well... its Fireballz. Got exactly what I was looking for. Does stick to your setup though, so a rewick is needed for anther flavor. definitely not a ADV

Mustard Milk 20ml (Changed):
- Very nice Strawberry Milk. Will be making more variations.

Ds Lemonade 20ml (from 'Real Lemonade' recipe, Altered):
- Too much Lemonade, Stays in your pallet. not a good taste

Vanillaccino 20ml (changed):
- Its okay, Almost like a coffee without Milk. Needs more sweetness and some steeping. I would also add something Milky\Creamy next time.

*01.01.2017:*
Ds Strawblemz 40ml (Inspired by the 'Real Lemonade' recipe):
- This is by far my favorite of everything I have made myself!! I am very happy with how this one is coming along. it a very vibrant sweet Strawberry lemonade. Cool, sweet and awesome changing flavors.

Ds Berry Breeze (Inspired by a recipe from @Caveman ):
- I enjoy this one too, but cant smoke it the entire day Cherry is a bit strong. Needs more steeping.

Litchi Menthol (Inspired by a recipe from @kyle_redbull ):
- This is a very pleasant one, Full lychee flavor. I would use less koolada next time.

Ds Arctic Strawb:
- Not bad, At least better than the Berry breeze as its not that strong, but I would use next spearmint next time.

Ds Pinakoolada:
- Not Good at all. Tastes kike Coppery\Coiny PineNut. this Pineapple Flavor is not good at all.

Ds Chokkmint:
- Not bad, Would add something more Creamy in next time. Its like a 'Cheap" mint Chocolate taste. Its difficult to explain, its almost like a watered down taste, or a 'thin' flavor profile, not body to it.

Ds Chokk Donuts:
- I dont really know what went wrong here, but it needs some sweetness and a creamy or body Milk\cream on it.


So Initially I was in the Menthol\Cool\koolada groove, but I am getting pretty 'dik' for it now. Ive noticed that Spearmint, peppermint, koolada and any menthol need to be added in very small amounts, they can become very overpowering Quickly. also they tend to all have the same 'Profile' to it.
So with this said, Ive come to love the minties, but they dont work for everything.


Ive noticed that the* VapOWave Brand Flavors *(Litchi, Pineapple) are not too good. They tend to leave a perfumey after taste on the pallet. the taste is like the difference between a Cococola brand Pineapple Vs a 5rand store Sweeto Pineapple. It might just be my percentages used that caused this, but for now, thats my opinion on these flavors that I wont buy again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (4/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Update on some brews:
> 
> *30.12.2016:*
> Fireballz:
> ...


Looks like the DIY bug has bitten you well! Great feedback @Dietz !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/17)

Great stuff @Dietz
I like your commentary on the flavours and the juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jonogeni (13/1/17)

NICE WORK. i'VE ALSO STARTED DOING A BIT OF DIY. REALLY ENJOYING IT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rangerbob (29/5/17)

So very true on the sweeto comment. Especially with Pineapple, peach and Naartjie.




Dietz said:


> Update on some brews:
> 
> *30.12.2016:*
> Fireballz:
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

